# Cape Howe ON 168749



## Qu1ckn1ck (Aug 1, 2014)

I am looking for early photos of this ship with it's original stove-pipe funnel during the 1940s. My father was Second Mate on Cape Howe from 18/02/44 to 17/12/45 during the period that she was involved in the landings on Sicily and the Italian mainland. He was close to HMS Warspite when she was disabled by German aircraft launched remote controlled bombs.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Qu1ckn1ck said:


> I am looking for early photos of this ship with it's original stove-pipe funnel during the 1940s. My father was Second Mate on Cape Howe from 18/02/44 to 17/12/45 during the period that she was involved in the landings on Sicily and the Italian mainland. He was close to HMS Warspite when she was disabled by German aircraft launched remote controlled bombs.


check out http://www.photoship.co.uk/Search Links Ship/ (Thumb)


----------



## Qu1ckn1ck (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks, there are several photos of Cape Howe but I believe that they are later ones when fitted with a larger funnel. I am looking for early photographs with her original stove-pipe funnel .


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Qu1ckn1ck said:


> Thanks, there are several photos of Cape Howe but I believe that they are later ones when fitted with a larger funnel. I am looking for early photographs with her original stove-pipe funnel .


Howes this


----------



## Qu1ckn1ck (Aug 1, 2014)

A.D.FROST said:


> Howes this
> View attachment 58834


Thanks but no - that is the previous Cape Howe sunk in 1940. I am having difficulty researching ships during WWII as many ship owners named their new-built ships, or newly purchased ships after ships only recently sunk.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Qu1ckn1ck said:


> Thanks but no - that is the previous Cape Howe sunk in 1940. I am having difficulty researching ships during WWII as many ship owners named their new-built ships, or newly purchased ships after ships only recently sunk.


This is the CAPE HOWE 168749 Built Lithgows 1943 r/nWORLD PINK 1961 and b/u Kaohsiung 1967(K)
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships C/slides/Cape Howe-01.jpg


----------



## Qu1ckn1ck (Aug 1, 2014)

That is Cape Howe but with later funnel - she originally looked like this:

http://www.benjidog.co.uk/MiscShips/Images/Images Cape Howe/Cape Howe 1943.jpg

Ideally I am looking for a good print of this photo or a similar one with her "poverty" stove-pipe funnel !


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

At last found this in Cape to Cape history of Lyles(K)


----------



## Qu1ckn1ck (Aug 1, 2014)

(K)(K) Marvellous - that seems to be her in her warpaint. (K)(K)

Once again - thanks very much for the detective work.


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

Qu1ckn1ck said:


> I am looking for early photos of this ship with it's original stove-pipe funnel during the 1940s. My father was Second Mate on Cape Howe from 18/02/44 to 17/12/45 during the period that she was involved in the landings on Sicily and the Italian mainland. He was close to HMS Warspite when she was disabled by German aircraft launched remote controlled bombs.


Hello -and welcome to this great site.....
'Voices from the past '!
I was in Cape Howe for her maiden voyage from the Clyde on
5th February 1943 to 10th May 1943 in London.It was a very eventful trip and is recorded in Ships Nostalgia and in Benjidog's site.
I have do***ents regarding that trip..
Her 2nd Officer was H.Watkins of Letterstone Pembroke..Aged 38.
Previous ship - Clan Mac Taggart..
The second voyage from London on 15th May 1943 to Medi area on
'OHMS' service and I saw her at Port Said in October 1943.
Some of her crew from my trip were still in her and I met them ashore.
Stan


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

A.D.FROST said:


> This is the CAPE HOWE 168749 Built Lithgows 1943 r/nWORLD PINK 1961 and b/u Kaohsiung 1967(K)
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships C/slides/Cape Howe-01.jpg


Yes -this funnel replaced her original when she was converted to oil burning engines after the war.
Stan


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

A.D.FROST said:


> At last found this in Cape to Cape history of Lyles(K)
> View attachment 58866


Yes - as built with a smaller funnel when I made her maiden voyage.
I have a similar photo taken from a book..She was also equipped with AND gear - Admiralty Net Defence ....Torpedo protection nets,
The maiden voyage of Cape Howe was in Convoy ON 166 -Clyde to
Halifax and was attacked by many U boats... 14 ships were sunk with a heavy loss of life.. RIP
Stan


----------



## Qu1ckn1ck (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello Stan, thanks for the welcome. I had read your story of the maiden voyage of Cape Howe on Benjidog's site - I borrowed the early photo from there.

My father, Richard "Dick" Young, joined Cape Howe as Second Mate in February 1944 and finally left her in December 1945. Most of 1944 was spent in the Med supporting landings in Sicily and Italy then later they shuttled between Southend and Antwerp as the war came to an end. His final voyage on Cape Howe was to the Argentine to collect a cargo of wheat which had been stored for some time. I believe it was all condemned on arrival in the UK.

Previous ships my father was Second Mate on were Harlesden, Harmatris (torpedoed off the Kola Inlet) and Pacific Grove. Prior to the war he was employed on Furness Withy and Furness Bermuda ships.


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi Nick,
Thankyou for your reply and hopefully we may both be lucky in finding a much better photo of the the ship.
Your mention of Cape Howe on the Thames and Antwerp service reminded me that I had seen her also at that time..
I was in a tanker Empire Unity and we took a few cargoes of petrol from Thameshaven to Hoboken Antwerp...
I had seen her previously in October 1943 in Port Said when I was in Largs Bay.
I was also familiar with your fathers previous ships.
Regards,
Stan


----------



## Qu1ckn1ck (Aug 1, 2014)

A.D.FROST said:


> At last found this in Cape to Cape history of Lyles(K)
> View attachment 58866


..... I have now ordered a copy of the book on e-bay.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day qu1ckn1ck,m,aug2,2014.#7.01:38.re:cape howe,168740.tried your link.it told me link 403 was forbidden,just to let you know,regards ben27


----------

